# Brotherly Love,godly man?



## christianhunter (Dec 7, 2010)

In my last foray with a Christian Brother,I started to wonder...How am I edifying The Church,or honoring THE NAME of JESUS?

So I prove I'm right to myself and a few others,and he does the same.What has been accomplished?......NOTHING!

We cannot divide The WORD of GOD.The WORD stands on its own.We differ only in the way we interpret,and that does not justify a thing.

If someone teaches or speaks contrary to THE WORD of GOD,that is one thing.If someone speaks what they think in their heart,THE SPIRIT of GOD is leading them to say,that is quite another.

Arguing THE WORD of GOD has become a conviction for me.From now on,I will testify my belief,backed by THE WORD.This way,it is THE WORD of GOD,standing on The Truth of itself.

Denomination has not meant that much to me in a while.It is what THE LORD says in HIS WORD that gives me eternal security.The wisdom of man,will lead us wrong.The Wisdom of GOD will lead us unto righteousness and obedience.

So do we strive to be godly,and have brotherly love?
or
Do we continue in man made doctrine,or better said practices,that divide us?


----------



## Madman (Dec 7, 2010)

CH.  We sometimes get too passionate about our beliefs and doctrine, but I believe we should be able to discuss those things among ourselves and remain in relationship.

However, temperaments and personalities get in the way.  I for one should be more respectful to my brothers and sisters.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 7, 2010)

You are dead on with this Michael.

As long as we only associate with people of the same spiritual understanding, we're fine.  But when we try to be "like-minded" with all Christians, things begin to fall apart.

We suddenly hear from out of the blue "A person doesn't have to go to church to be a Christian"  or "I don't have to go to church during hunting season because I have an understanding with God".
Then one side chooses their verses and the other side chooses some opposing verses, and the scriptural battle is on.

And the giant magnet gets turned on and we get pulled into the topic.

Anyway, you make good points, as you always do brother.


----------



## ronpasley (Dec 7, 2010)

amen


----------



## vanguard1 (Dec 8, 2010)

for me it is easy to understand, if it says in the old testament to do something a certain way to praise God or bring glory to him, i will do it today unless in the new testament it says don,t do this anymore, this is where a lot of churchs get messed up, they do what they feel they should do and not what the bible says, the bible says lift up holy hands in praise to God, but some churchs say no?, the bible says praise God with instruments, but some churcs say no? the bible says to tithe to God, but some churchs say no? if we would just obey the bible rather than mans view we would not have the problems we have in the church.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re:*

A Scripture reading for today which seems approprate to the OP:

Hebrews 12
[12] Therefore lift your drooping hands and strengthen your weak knees, [13] and make straight paths for your feet, so that what is lame may not be put out of joint but rather be healed. [14] Strive for peace with everyone, and for the holiness without which no one will see the Lord. 
[15] See to it that no one fails to obtain the grace of God; that no “root of bitterness” springs up and causes trouble, and by it many become defiled;


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 8, 2010)

formula1 said:


> A Scripture reading for today which seems approprate to the OP:
> 
> Hebrews 12
> [12] Therefore lift your drooping hands and strengthen your weak knees, [13] and make straight paths for your feet, so that what is lame may not be put out of joint but rather be healed. [14] Strive for peace with everyone, and for the holiness without which no one will see the Lord.
> [15] See to it that no one fails to obtain the grace of God; that no “root of bitterness” springs up and causes trouble, and by it many become defiled;



That should be the scripture reading for everyday on the forum.

.


----------



## ronpasley (Dec 8, 2010)

formula1 said:


> A Scripture reading for today which seems approprate to the OP:
> 
> Hebrews 12
> [12] Therefore lift your drooping hands and strengthen your weak knees, [13] and make straight paths for your feet, so that what is lame may not be put out of joint but rather be healed. [14] Strive for peace with everyone, and for the holiness without which no one will see the Lord.
> [15] See to it that no one fails to obtain the grace of God; that no “root of bitterness” springs up and causes trouble, and by it many become defiled;





 amen


----------



## ronpasley (Dec 8, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> That should be the scripture reading for everyday on the forum.
> 
> .



x2 also brother


----------

